# Harassed boyfriend jumped to his death



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...h-girlfriend-insisted-going-clothes-shop.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow. 

Why didn't he throw her shoes over? Maybe she would have followed . 

Just sayin 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, if it wasn't for the fact that the guy died. I'd say it is almost as pathetic as the 14 slaps one:




 | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free![/b][/size]


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, if it wasn't for the fact that the guy died. I'd say it is almost as pathetic as the 14 slaps one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After that relationship I don't think he want to date anyone for a long time. He should start a reef tank, no stress lol.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

aquaman1 said:


> wow.
> 
> Why didn't he throw her shoes over? Maybe she would have followed .
> 
> ...


) :d =))


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Too funny.


----------

